# anybody keep reptiles



## scrubbs

i think this should get pinned.

Right now i have a 3 ft striped corn snake.


----------



## Puddjuice

I think this would be a good pinned.


----------



## ineedchanna

I have a 6'-7' Columbian boa


----------



## 00nothing

currently i have

2 ball pythons
1 fat tailed gecko
2 leopard geckos

on list to get soon

more ball pythons
asian water monitor
poison dart frogs


----------



## 521 1N5

I have a BCI Boa, he's about 3 feet long.


----------



## 521 1N5

here he is, this was a while ago, he's fatter and longer now.


----------



## lemmywinks

I have
1 ornate box turtle
1 bearded dragon
2 schneider skinks
soon to have more


----------



## TormenT

my collection isnt very impressive lol.. but i like them

Box turtle
Red Eared Slider
Painted turtle
Pacman frog
Green tree frog


----------



## Puddjuice

Currently I have......
1 Emperor Scorpion
2 Fire Belly Newts
1 Leapord Gecko
1 Emerald Swift
1 Hedgehog
1 Ball Python


----------



## sweet lu

me

1. 2' ball python (wild)
16. 1.5" scorpions (these arent reptiles but they are neat)


----------



## Death in #'s

:laugh: look in my signature
and i have alot more coming by this summer


----------



## CrocKeeper

As it is so popular to list in signatures what people have I do not think this needs to be pinned.











> my collection isnt very impressive lol.. but i like them


That statement is what it should always be about, period. If it is about "impressive" then you are keeping animals for the wrong reasons.....









We have some very diverse collections...







I look forward to the discussion potential that these collection will present!


----------



## BoomerSub

1.0 48" corn snake (normal phase, I think)
0.1 22" western hognose
0.0.2 ~30" redtail boas
0.0.1 4" house gecko
0.0.1 ~36" black roughneck monitor

Inverts and amphibians, since everyone else is listing them:
0.0.1 8" paddletail newt
0.0.1 9" tiger salamander
0.0.1 2" green treefrog
0.0.1 2.5" firebelly toad
0.0.1 8" Hong Kong giant centipede
2.4 2" Madagascar hissing cockroaches (monitor food, once they start breeding)

-PK


----------



## pythonwill

1.0 normal Burmese Python over 15'
1.1 albino Burmese Pythons 9' & 12'
2.5 normal Ball Pythons
1.1 Gray Banded Kingsnakes, blairs phase
1.0 Snow Bullsnake
1.0 Western hognose
1.1 Mali Uromastyx
1 FRT

Some of these will be sold soon


----------



## scrubbs

CrocKeeper said:


> As it is so popular to list in signatures what people have I do not think this needs to be pinned.


 they have one in the piranha section, why cant we have one in the reptile section?? since this is a mostly fish site, some people wont put their reptiles in their sigs because they have enough fish to list. 
p.s. if this is what you meant with the brow emoticon, disregard.


----------



## Down

I'm one of those "listed in the sig" guys









J


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

I have a 1/2 Columbian red tail 1/2 Suriname.


----------



## Honda99_300ex

7' Green Burmese Python
6' Albino Burmese Python
4' Jungle Carpet Python
3' Columbian Red Tail Boa
2 Adult Rankin's Bearded Dragons
1 Juvi Bearded Dragon
3 Leopard Gecko's
12" B&W Tegu
Green Tree Frog (girlfriend's)

......I think that's all


----------



## aaron07_20

I have..

1 Ornate Box Turtle
2 Greek Tortoises (The ornate and tortoises are kept outside together in a big pen)
1 Razorback Musk Turtle
2 Red Eared Sliders
1 Painted Turtle (All water turtles kept in a 55 Gallon, all babys)


----------



## skater_4_lyfe

dam just 2 green anoles :laugh:


----------



## rbp75

I have a 4 foot argentine balck and white tegu.
a 7 foot jungle carpet python.
a 4 foot ball python.
2 redfoot tortoises.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

rbp75 said:


> oh I see it now... guess this should be moved then.


 Done deal.


----------



## Innes

Down said:


> I'm one of those "listed in the sig" guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J










I thought of doing that, but it would be too damn annoying scrolling past it all the time


----------

